# Correlation between MBTI and DSM-IV disorders?



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

I know that the book I read about the enneagram discusses how the nine types can match up to different personality disorders (i.e. obsessive compulsive personality disorder, schizotypal personality disorder, etc.) but which personality disorder matches up with which MBTI type?

I am interested in reading your responses!

nathdep


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

nathdep said:


> I know that the book I read about the enneagram discusses how the nine types can match up to different personality disorders (i.e. obsessive compulsive personality disorder, schizotypal personality disorder, etc.) but which personality disorder matches up with which MBTI type?
> 
> I am interested in reading your responses!
> 
> nathdep



PTypes - Correspondence of PTypes, Keirsey, Enneagram, Psychiatric, and Astrological Types


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> PTypes - Correspondence of PTypes, Keirsey, Enneagram, Psychiatric, and Astrological Types


I disagree with a lot of the matching on this site.

Histronic may relate to INFPs in terms of shyness, but under almost no circumstance does an INFP want attention drawn to themselves. The dramatic description too also states false attention seeking behavior. Nor are they sexually explicit in any way. I'd say ESFP if we were to stereotype it.

The paranoid personality description sounds more like an unhealthy INFJ than ENFP. The consciencious ENFJ description sounds like an INFJ as I think they're more likely to be a type one.

The astrology matches are way too general and completely off.

The ESFP disorder descriptions were exceptionally accurate though.=]]


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> PTypes - Correspondence of PTypes, Keirsey, Enneagram, Psychiatric, and Astrological Types


Let's see...

The Adventurous type:


> They are silver-tongued, gifted in the gentle art of winning friends and influencing people. [...] Social intelligence [emotional intelligence, personal intelligence]: being aware of the motives and feelings of other people and oneself; knowing what to do to fit into different social situations; knowing what makes other people tick


And what MBTI type does it correspond to? ISTP! What personality disorder? Antisocial!

The Vigilant type:


> They are careful in their dealings with others, preferring to size up a person before entering into a relationship. [...] Cautiousness, carefulness, prudence, self-restraint, self-control [...] seriousness, responsibility, fidelity, loyalty


What MBTI type is this? ENFP! Oh, those serious, cautious ENFP prudes.

Seriously, I can't understand it. Not at all. In some cases it looks like they used RNG to produce that chart. Astrology, LOL.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really getting tired of these threads.
MBTI and mental illness do not correlate.
End of story.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.uccs.edu/~faculty/dsegal...igation-Jungs-types-and-PD-features-JPT-2.pdf


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> http://www.uccs.edu/~faculty/dsegal...igation-Jungs-types-and-PD-features-JPT-2.pdf


Yep, statistical significance, and they are even intuitive, too, linking OCD to ISTJ, ASPD to NTP, etc. "In summary, it appears that the MBTI may have heuristic value in understanding personality disorders."

inb4 "there's no correlation between schizoid, avoidant, autism spectrum disorders and introversion - so I can get more 'thanks'"


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Correlating mental illness with MBTI is like correlating zodiac signs with MBTI.
It's not realistic, it's not possible, everyone has a different one.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I disagree. I think that stating there is absolutely no correlation (does everybody here know how correlations work in behavioral sciences? I doubt it) is not realistic. I'd be willing to bet the amount of ENTPs misdiagnosed with ADHD based on archetypal ENTP behavior by itself is enough for a significant correlation. Anybody who believes there is zero correlation, is free to read this http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html and then peruse this thread http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/93295-mbti-personality-disorders.html and then tell me there is zero significant correlation between personality type and pathology.

In fact, given the widely held believe of the apocryphal nature of the zodiac, I would actually consider that a strawman argument.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> I disagree. I think that stating there is absolutely no correlation (does everybody here know how correlations work in behavioral sciences? I doubt it) is not realistic. I'd be willing to bet the amount of ENTPs misdiagnosed with ADHD based on archetypal ENTP behavior by itself is enough for a significant correlation. Anybody who believes there is zero correlation, is free to read this http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html and then peruse this thread http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/93295-mbti-personality-disorders.html and then tell me there is zero significant correlation between personality type and pathology.
> 
> In fact, given the widely held believe of the apocryphal nature of the zodiac, I would actually consider that a strawman argument.


You do realize that MBTI is just a theory right? Mental illness has been proven to exist which is why we have psychologists and psychiatrists and different medications. MBTI has not been proven to exist. 
Just like zodiac horoscopes and signs have not been proven to be accurate in the real world.
The two do not correlate. To correlate is to say this = this.
So, every type must have a different disorder basically. That's just silly.
So, I will tell you there is no significance between personality type and pathology.
My mother is is a registered psychiatrist and she says there is absolutely no correlation between the two for the reasons I gave above. Those links were also written by people that had a theory just like the MBTI. There is no concrete proof in what you're trying to show here. So, what you're saying is not realistic.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> I disagree. I think that stating there is absolutely no correlation *(does everybody here know how correlations work in behavioral sciences?* I doubt it) is not realistic. I'd be willing to bet the amount of ENTPs misdiagnosed with ADHD based on archetypal ENTP behavior by itself is enough for a significant correlation. Anybody who believes there is zero correlation, is free to read this http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html and then peruse this thread http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/93295-mbti-personality-disorders.html and then tell me there is zero significant correlation between personality type and pathology.
> 
> In fact, given the widely held believe of the apocryphal nature of the zodiac, I would actually consider that a strawman argument.


characters


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, if you consider MBTI to be "just a theory," why do you spend such significant time here discussing it? You might as well be on a forum discussing unicorns. /Te


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Also, if you consider MBTI to be "just a theory," why do you spend such significant time here discussing it? You might as well be on a forum discussing unicorns. /Te


You're not using Te. You're being irrational to try to prove a "point" that is not a factual truth.
What you're saying above still does not make what you're saying any more valid.
*Bolding* things isn't going to get your point across any stronger either.
I read everything you had to say, and it's just not concrete or factual.
If you feel that for some out there, universal reason the two correlate, feel free to think that.
I'm telling you there is concrete proof to show that it doesn't work this way.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm being irrational? What do you call posting 700 times about something that doesn't exist? If somebody believed there was zero validity in something, they wouldn't be here discussing it every single day.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> The two do not correlate. To correlate is to say this = this.


As I said, you do not know what correlation means, if you claim this. Please do some studying, maybe take a course in Statistics for the Behavioral Sciences and get back to me.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> I'm being irrational? What do you call posting 700 times about something that doesn't exist? If somebody believed there was zero validity in something, they wouldn't be here discussing it every single day.


I'm not even going to bother to explain to you how you proved what I stated in my above post with what you just wrote. I am officially done with this conversation. I am not here to argue with you. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I think that's a great idea, no offense. I mean, based on the only pillar of your argument, there is no reason at all for philosophy to exist, because if it's philosophical in nature, it is not scientific, therefore it is not legitimate/valid. MBTI isn't "concrete" and "factual" for the same reason why mind/body dualism isn't; it can't be proven using contemporary scientific methods. Yet billions still have their belief/theory.


----------



## DreamStepper (Feb 27, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> benr3600 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being irrational? What do you call posting 700 times about something that doesn't exist? If somebody believed there was zero validity in something, they wouldn't be here discussing it every single day.
> ...


why the argument anyways? No one has figured everything out about MBTI or mental illness. I don't see why you would have such a strong opinion on something that you don't know everything about.

You have such a closed mind. Think of the possibilities, perhaps maybe one personality type is more prone to Have a certain mental illness? 

I shake my head at uneducated arguments like this.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

DreamStepper said:


> why the argument anyways? No one has figured everything out about MBTI or mental illness. I don't see why you would have such a strong opinion on something that you don't know everything about.
> 
> You have such a closed mind. Think of the possibilities, perhaps maybe one personality type is more prone to Have a certain mental illness?
> 
> I shake my head at uneducated arguments like this.


Please do not tell me that I have a closed mind.
Do not presume to know me.
That was very hurtful.

I have not insulted anyone in this thread.
Expressing my opinion is not a terrorist action.
Everyone else in this thread is completely entitled to speak theirs.
They are allowed to believe what they believe.
I have already stated this.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

FYI I considered being called irrational, to be an insult. Just sayin'.


----------

